# Gloves?



## Michael311

I see some people playing with gloves. How does that help?


----------



## stanleys1938

*Gloves*

some people have sweaty hand others have slick hands some grips are slick all in all it helps the golfer hang on to the club and /or prevent blisters


----------



## Thumperfive

depends on how tough your hands are - it may seem silly, but some women do have soft skin that can really get ripped up through a lot of swinging...


----------



## CanCaddy

It's kind of like when I first learned to play guitar - took a long time to develop the calluses on my fingers so they didn't hurt after I played for an hour or so (or practiced I should say, at that point, was more accurate). I think it's the same with gloves for golf ... some people have more sensitive skin that blisters or they may not want to toughen up the skin on their fingers. 

And of course, the sweat factor is always there in any sport, especially in one where you can look pretty darn stupid sometimes without even trying. I think that's why CaddyShack was and still is such a popular movie - golf is a game that can bring even the best player down to earth in so many ways - you've got nerves combined with the great outdoors and heavy objects and flying objects - the combinations are limitless


----------



## Thumperfive

oh, lordy... one guy I play with has hands that are so wet, when you shake hands iwth him it's like touching a dead, clammy fish!

*shudders*

eek!


----------



## Homeless

I have to play with a glove...just feels weird if I don't. My hands don't get too sweaty, but I keep thinking that the club will fly out of my hands. It's a lot more comfortable with the glove on for me...


----------



## BrandonB

When I get nervous my hands get sweaty. I'm "The driver" in our playing group. Which means i'm always expected to kill it. The first time. Everytime. I'd rather not loose a $300 club mid swing in front of a bunch of guys that will never ever let you live it down.


----------



## stanleys1938

*gloves*

several years back I would watch Freddie playing without a glove and he always used a towel to clean the grip and his hands before he would grip the club. So I decided to try it and guess what "blisters" however I started slow like maybe three holes and then put the glove on and eventually I stopped using a glove completely. However I still carry a couple of new gloves just in case Good luck with your game and remember keep your head down and follow through to the hole Stan


----------



## Michael311

I see. They are mainly for comfort, which is an important factor, while playing.


----------



## Thumperfive

best thing to do is just try them and see how they feel... give it a few rounds and see if you feel more comfortable with them on vs off!


----------



## Prea

its the same Idea as baseball gloves


----------

